# Entertainer Voucher Exchange



## tamilla27 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to ask if someone is interested in exchanging some vouchers or selling some of their vouchers. I specifically need one voucher from the Entertainer Travel 2014, the hotel voucher for the Outrigger Laguna Phuket Beach Resort. If anyone has it and doesn't mind selling it or giving away one of their vouchers or exchanging it for any golf privileges or anything else please let me know. Would be super super helpful!!!

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Selling would be against the forum rules, so that can't happen. Exchanging of vouchers is cool though, and it's been happening. Check here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sa...change-2013-a.html?highlight=voucher+exchange

I'm closing this thread...


----------

